# I ordered new rims for my '67 GTO tonight!



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I kept going back and forth between the Year One Rallye II's or the US Mags Bandits, and I went with the Bandits. I went with 17 X 8 and 17 X 9's. I am going to build this car for to handle, brake, and drive well, but I'm keeping a ride height and small enough brakes to still bolt up 15" tires and look stock when I want to. It is an advantage that these cars sat low from the factory. I have a set of 15" Rallye II's, but I may get a set of steelies and paint them when I paint the car and get a set of repro poverty caps and a set of Coker Red Lines to put on the car to go shows, etc. My goal is toi build a stock appearing car on the body, interior, and under the hood that doesn't handle and brake like a 46 year old car. 

These are the rims I ordered. I'm going to put a Pontiac cap on them and use red center lug nuts to help make the red fender liners pop a little. I'll be waiting a kid for Christmas to come until they get here! -lol


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a closer look of someone else's wheels off of another forum. He just got his in today.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Those will look awsome on a 67, I especially like your ideas for the red accents. What color do you plan on painting the car?


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

It is a factory black car with red interior, but the PO put a new PUI interior kit it in. I am going back with red eventually, but for now its going to be black on black with a splash of red from the fender liners, center caps, and lug nuts.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

That's going to be a good looking car!


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

What do you plan on doing brake wise as an upgrade? If I remember correctly the 64-67 GM A body control arms will accect the spindle from the GM F body cars right up to 81 for an inexpensive disc brake upgrade. The only part you actually need to buy is the rubber flex hose because the threads on the car side do not match up. Other than that they go right in and stock rotors and pads for those cars a dirt cheap. Oh and I almost forgot you need to change the bias valve also to get more juice to the front discs to allow the car to take advantage of the more powerfull discs.
Best off all the modification can be undone to!
I did it on my 64 Olds 442 many moons ago


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

67GTOCoupe said:


> What do you plan on doing brake wise as an upgrade? If I remember correctly the 64-67 GM A body control arms will accect the spindle from the GM F body cars right up to 81 for an inexpensive disc brake upgrade. The only part you actually need to buy is the rubber flex hose because the threads on the car side do not match up. Other than that they go right in and stock rotors and pads for those cars a dirt cheap. Oh and I almost forgot you need to change the bias valve also to get more juice to the front discs to allow the car to take advantage of the more powerfull discs.
> Best off all the modification can be undone to!
> I did it on my 64 Olds 442 many moons ago


I'm not sure yet. I have a set of GM A-Body discs for the front, but I may buy a 4 wheel disc brake set-up. I've seen complete kits that will still fit a 15" rim for the front and rear for around $800. I want to still be able to put a 15" rim on the car when I want to. I may go that route.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black with a red interior......NICE WHEELS !:cheers


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Eric Animal said:


> Black with a red interior......NICE WHEELS !:cheers


Can't go wrong with that color combo.


----------



## GS-XNR (Mar 12, 2013)

I didn't think 9" would fit the rear of 66 and 67???
Harvey


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I got the new wheels today. I mounted a used 255/40 on one of the 8's, and and worn out 275/40 on one of the 9's to test fit everything and see what how they will look. I a very happy with them. If I would change anything, the front would be a little deeper, but its goes to pretty much exactly where it needs to be, so I'm good with it. The front needs to come down, and think the front wheel will look way better without all the fender gap. I test fitted an old Pontiac center cap, a with a little bending of the tabs, it actually fit and looks right on the wheel. For an off the shelf set of wheels for $680 to the door, I'm not complaining. They look like an updated Pontiac Rallye II, and that's what I wanted.


----------



## GS-XNR (Mar 12, 2013)

These are the same wheels I decided to get. How much space between the tire and inside fender lip. Can your fingers fit between the tires and fender well? Thanks. Harvey


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

GS-XNR said:


> These are the same wheels I decided to get. How much space between the tire and inside fender lip. Can your fingers fit between the tires and fender well? Thanks. Harvey


With the 275's, they are close. My fender lips appear to have been trimmed at some in the past, so mine are going to clear. I'm not sure how it would be with stock lips.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

lookin good!! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have had my eyes on those wheels too, if i get the 70 Judge clone i have been eyeing that will be my first purchase. Car already has full hotchkiss suspension so i would go resto-mod wide and sticky set up for some auto-cross action. Would want to repaint in the correct Pontiac charcoal though. Very much like the Wanger wheels at half the price.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I test fitted an old style center and it fits great too, but the clips on it would have to be modified to work. I am going to make a plate to bolt them on from the backside with a new set of red center "PMD" caps. 

I also put the wheelwell trim on and wet her down, if I squint a little, it kinda gives me an idea of what it will look like finished.


----------



## MrageSmack (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey, the rain makes your paint look better too! That setup looks real nice on there. I wish they did the same with Ralleye I wheels, those are my wheel of choice. I will be getting a set of those in 15x8 at some point, would like 16 or 17 though. 

We sound like we are wanting to do the same things with our cars, brakes, handling but look stock etc. I will be keeping an eye on your build for ideas. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

MrageSmack said:


> Hey, the rain makes your paint look better too! That setup looks real nice on there. I wish they did the same with Ralleye I wheels, those are my wheel of choice. I will be getting a set of those in 15x8 at some point, would like 16 or 17 though.
> 
> We sound like we are wanting to do the same things with our cars, brakes, handling but look stock etc. I will be keeping an eye on your build for ideas. Keep up the good work!!


Yep, I want to improve performancewithout getting radical with it. 

I mocked it up with red fender liners and took it for a spin (on one side only ) and I didn't get any rubbing or scrubbing. When I get the car painted, get the front dropped a little, and get the fender liners buffed out, I think it will be an awesome look.


----------



## MrageSmack (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you have a pic of your car on the stock wheels and tires?


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I have pics of it on a mix matched set of steelies and Oldsmobile wheels. This car had a set of hideous aluminum wheels on it when I bought, so I got rid of them and just put it on a set of rollers. I have a set of Pontiac Rallye II's, but I have no tires on them. Here's the car on the rollers.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

Where did you order your rims from, been searching long and hard for something that I would like, and these have struck a chord.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

*Art Morrison*

Stick an Art Morrison chassis under that puppy and you'll have everything you'll ever need/want in a super driver!!!

Am ordering a complete chassis for a Black Widow project!!


----------

